

Viceroy Query, A query language developed for Viceroy ORM - RobertWHurst
https://github.com/Battlefy/Viceroy-Query

======
RobertWHurst
Viceroy ORM is as of yet unreleased, but here is our query language and
implementation to use as you wish.

